# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی مواد-کارشناسی ارشد

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته مهندسی مواد-کارشناسی ارشد

 


مهندسی مواد یکی از رشته‌های مهندسی است که به درستی لقب مادر رشته‌های مهندسی را به خود اختصاص داده است. به جرأت می‌توان گفت: که اکثریت قریب به اتفاق مصنوعات بشری که در اطراف می‌بینیم، حاصل تلاش مهندسان  مواد است. اگر به اتومبیل، قطار و هواپیما توجه کنیم، قسمتهای اصلی آن‌ها  مثل بدنه، شیشه و موتور از مواد تشکیل شده است و به طور کلی تحولاتی که در  عرصه علم و صنعت صورت گرفته، به طور مستقیم یا غیرمستقیم حاصل تلاش و  پیشرفت در این رشته مهندسی است. بنابراین، در طراحی و ساخت تقریباً تمام مصنوعات بشری در تیم طراحی یا ساخت، در کنار مهندسان برق، مکانیک، شیمی، عمران و صنایع حضور مهندسان مواد الزامی و غیرقابل اجتناب است.

* گرایش‌ها و ابعاد مختلف این رشته در کارشناسی ارشد
این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد دارای این گرایش‌ها است: شناسایی و انتخاب و روش ساخت مواد فلزی، شکل دادن فلزات، جوشکاری، استخراج فلزات، مهندسی پزشکی- بیو مواد، سرامیک، حفاظت و خوردگی مواد و ریخته گری.
* شناسایی و انتخاب و روش ساخت مواد فلزی :
دانش آموختگان مهندسی مواد – شناسایی انتخاب و روش ساخت مواد فلزی ، در زمینه های زیر توانایی کسب می کنند:
طراحی و ارائه روش های ساخت .
بررسی علل تخریب و ارائه روش های مناسب برای جلوگیری از آن
همکاری در زمینه و طراحی ، تاسیس و گسترش مراکز صنعتی و آموزش کشور
* جوشکاری :
دوره کارشناسی ارشد “جوشکاری ” به منظور تربیت نیروهای متخصص در زمینه اتصالات مواد مختلف (اعم از فلزی و غیر فلزی ) برای صنایع و مراکز تحقیقاتی و آموزشی برنامه ریزی شده است. دانش آموختگان این گرایش در زمینه های زیر توانائی کسب می کنند:
طراحی و ارائه روش های اتصالات مواد در ساخت و تولید بر مبنای استانداردهای بین المللی
بررسی علل تخریب در اتصالات و ارائه روش های مناسب برای جلوگیری از آنها
آزمایش های کنترل کیفی بر مبنای استانداردهای بین المللی و تعیین کیفیت قطعه کار
بهینه سازی شرایط جوشکاری در واحدهای مختلف صنعتی و نوآوری در صنایع
فعالیت های آموزشی و تحقیقاتی در مراکز آموزش عالی و تحقیقاتی و صنایع کشور در رابطه با علوم و فنون اتصالات و کنترل کیفی آنها.
* شکل دادن فلزات :
دانش آموختگان مهندسی شکل دادن فلزات ، توانایی انجام امور تخصصی در زمینه های زیر را کسب می نمایند:
تحلیل و طراحی فرآیندهای شکل دادن از قبیل آهنگری ، نورد، اکستروژن ، شکل دادن ورق و جز آن
تحلیل اثر پارامترهای مختلف بر فرآیندهای شکل دهی فلزات
تحلیل رفتار میکرو و ماکرو فلزات به هنگام شکل دادن و کنترل ساختار و بهبود خواص مکانیکی
تحلیل قابلیت شکل پذیری و کارپذیری سرد و گرم فلزات و آلیاژها
پژوهش درباره روش های شکل دهی از قبیل روش های سریع شکل دهی ، سوپر پلاستیک و به کارگیری آنها در صنایع داخلی
* استخراج فلزات :
دانش آموختگان متالورژی و مواد - استخراج فلزات در زمینه های زیر توانایی کسب می کنند:
مبانی  علمی و تکنولوژی فرآیندهای تهیه و تصفیه فلزات شامل تئوری فرآیندهای  پیرومتالورژی ، هیدروالکترو متالورژی و پژوهش در این زمینه ها
اصول شبیه سازی فرآیندهای متالورژی استخراجی
بررسی فنی و اقتصادی تولید فلزات
* حفاظت و خوردگی مواد:
یکی  از پدیده های مخرب که عموماً فلزات را تهدید می کند، خوردگی است. خوردگی  به صورت تخریب مواد در اثر انجام واکنش های الکتروشیمیایی در محیط تعریف می  شود. سالانه هزینه های قابل توجهی برای جبران این پدید? مخرب پرداخت می  شود. به نحوی که در سال ۲۰۰۱ میلادی در ایالات متحد? آمریکا ، بالغ بر ۲۷۶  میلیارد دلار (۷/۴ دردصد از سود ناخالص ملی) صرف خسارات ناشی از خوردگی شده  است. این خسارات اغلب شامل تعویض قطع? خورده شده ، توقف کار ، آتش سوزی و  انفجار ، آلودگی مواد تولیدی و … می شود. پالایشگاه ها ، صنایع پتروشیمی ،  کارخانجات کاغذ سازی ، کارخانجات ریخته گری و فولاد سازی ، نیروگاه ها  (هسته ای ، بخار و گازی) ، سازه های ساختمانی ، پل ها ، راه آهن و …  مهمترین مواردی هستند که اغلب با مشکلات خوردگی مواجه هستند. با وجود تلاش  هایی که بشر برای کنترل خوردگی انجام داده است ، مانند بهبود جنس مواد ،  حفاظت کاتدی ، حفاظت آندی ، استفاده از مواد بازدارنده و ایجاد پوشش ، اما  بشر هنوز نتوانسته است که این پدید? مخرب را کاملاً کنترل نماید. البته به  نظر می رسد که با گذشت زمان حضور مواد شیمیایی خورنده تر در محیط های صنعتی  افزایش یابد. به عنوان مثال نفت خامی که به دلیل وجود اسید ترش و آب شور ،  خورندگی زیادی داشته و تاکنون استخراج آن مقرون به صرفه نبود، به دلیل  کاهش منابع انرژی مجبور به استفاده از آنها خواهیم شد. در سال ۱۹۰۳ میلادی  برای اولین بار در ایالات متحد? آمریکا ، مبحث خوردگی به عنوان یک علم در دانشگاه تدریس شد.
دانش آموختگان مهندسی خوردگی و حفاظت مواد در زمینه های زیر توانایی کسب می کنند:
اصلاح و بهبود خواص آلیاژهای مورد استفاده در صنعت از نظر خوردگی
حفاظت فلزات و آلیاژها در محیط های مورد استفاده (ممانعت کننده ها)
حفاظت کاتدی و آندی خصوصا در مورد لوله های زیرزمینی و تاسیسات دریایی
کاربرد پوشش های مختلف غیر فلزی در صنایع
تهیه مواد کاهش دهنده خوردگی ، مواد پاک کننده ، مواد آبکاری ، پوشش ها و بهبود کیفیت آنها.
* ریخته گری :
دانش آموختگان گرایش کارشناسی ارشد ریخته گری در زمینه های زیر توانایی کسب می کنند :
افزایش بهره وری واحدهای صنعتی ریخته گری در کشور
طراحی قطعات ریخته گری وانتخاب مواد و روش ریخته گری مناسب برای تولید آنها
بررسی علل ایجاد عیوب در قطعات ریخته گری و ارائه راه های مناسب برای رفع آنها
طراحی و برنامه ریزی ذوب و ریخته گری آلیاژهای پیشرفته و جدید مهندسی
طراحی واحدهای صنعتی ریخته گری
برنامه ریزی در جهت تقویت سطح علمی واحدهای صنعتی ریخته گری در کشور
تشکیل و ارتقای سطح واحدهای خدمات مهندسی و مراکز تحقیقاتی ریخته گری
فعالیت های آموزشی وتحقیقاتی در مراکز آموزش عالی و مؤسسات تحقیقاتی کشور
* نانو مواد :
نانوفناوری کاملا با مهندسی مواد مرتبط و به آن وابسته است و در عین حال زمینه های تحقیقاتی جدیدی در این رشته به وجود آورده است.
ساختار مواد در ابعاد میکرومتر و نانومتر، در مهندسی  مواد مطالعه می شوند. نانودانش و نانوفناوری مبتنی بر شناخت ما از ساختار  مواد است. از سوی دیگر روشهای تولید و دست کاری ساختارها و مواد در صنایع  مختلف مانند صنایع رنگ، سرامیک، فولاد و …. در مهندسی  مواد مورد بررسی و مطالعه قرار می گیرند. با به کارگیری نانوفناوری می  توان این روشها را بهبود بخشید و یا روشهای کاراتر و حتی مواد و ساختارهای  جدیدی با خواص بهتر طراحی و تولید نمود.
* زمینه‌های اشتغال
امروزه مهندسی متالورژی و مواد، نقشی کلیدی در پیشرفت صنایع فوق مدرن و جدید مانند صنایع هسته‌ای، صنایع انرژی، تکنولوژی پزشکی  و کاربرد‌های فضای و نظامی داشته و تحقیقات کاربردی و پایه‌ای‌ در  متالورژی و مواد، پیوسته افق‌های جدیدی را فرآوری پیشرفت تمدن بشری‌ گشوده  است .از آنجائیکه مواد، واحدهای سازنده تمامی تولیدات هستند، مهندسین مواد در طیف وسیعی از صنایع تولید کننده به کار مشغولند. درصد بالائی از این مهندسین در صنایع مربوط به فلز ، قطعات الکترونیکی ، وسائل حمل و نقل تجهیزات صنعتی کارمی‌کنند. نیاز به مهندسین  مواد در کار تولید مواد جدید برای مواد الکترونیکی وپلاستیکی رو به افزایش  است. بازار کار جدیدی که برای این رشته باز شده شرکت های نفتی و شرکتهای  توابع آن هستند که اخیرا پی برده‌اند که در قسمت بازرسی فنی باید از مهندسین متالورزی استفاده کرد و نه از مهندسین  مکانیک چون کلیه موضوعات درگیر با این بخش که وظیفه کنترل کیفی شرکت را بر  عهده دارند مباحث متالوژیکی هستند مثل خوردگی ، جوشکاری ، NDT و… که از  جمله دروس اصلی و پایه رشته متالورژی هستند
*

----------

